# the law and IVF



## mistyjones (Dec 20, 2006)

Thsi is a weird question but no-one seems to have the answer as yet..not even HFEA

My husband and I have been waiting for treatment on NHS for two years to discover that now the law has changed, there are no donors , however after going private, finally we have found a match and have bought (£600) enough for five rounds of IVF  
Last Nov 06 having an unsucessful round IVF with ICSI at the London Womens Clinic, Barts hospital have told us that we can have one IVF round fully funded on NHS and all we need to do is ask LWC to transfer the sperm to them ( no probs we thought) until Barts called them (without our knowledge! can you beleive it) and have put a spanner in the works as they dont want to lose the business obviously....so they are being very difficult about letting us use the sperm elsewhere....

So does anyone know the legal position on this?

Surely we now own the sperm and can use it anywhere?

We havent signed any agreement with LWC, and they didnt inform us of any  policy stopping us... 

Ideally we'd like to have next round free, and save £6500 as spent last time around?

Any thoughts peeps? 

Also has anyone had success at either LWC and BArts and what did they think?

Thanks 
Mistyjones xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've moved your post to the Donor sperm/eggs board as I think its more relevant here & hopefully someone will be able to help you.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

